# Is it a K6 and is it an upgrade?



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I've stumbled across this and just might get it very cheaply. I have no info on whether it runs or what condition it's in, just this photo to go on.

Firstly, is it a Compak K6 and if so, is it an upgrade from the Super Jolly?


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

I have a Wega 6.4 (essentially a Company k6) looks exactly like mine.... Can't help on the upgrade, it does retain a lot as exit chute is horizontal, you can do a doserless mod though. I picked mine up for £35 as the guy thought it needed new burrs, turned out it just needed a good old clean!!!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

It's a 64mm burr set, same as the SJ. I wouldn't say it's an upgrade


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Ah, not so much of a bargain and not an improvement. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

How much was it going for, out of interest? I picked up mine for £35


----------

